# Enjoying New Finishing set...



## DeathF.above (Feb 18, 2016)

After years and years of hand finishing we finally broke down and bought a Columbia finishing set. 10" & 12" fat boys, 8" angle box with 3" angle head and of course corner roller, pump and all the adjustable handles including hydra reach 3.0. 
























After a week or two of running these bad boys we sure are impressed. After a small learning curve things are really turning out awesome. Walls are clean and FLAT. 








Just wanted to give a good review on some well made tools. Mud is going on 3X as fast with consistent quality that is same if not better than hand finishing. Seems like we spend more time cleaning tools than running them which is perfectly fine! Thanks Columbia.


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

Glad you're liking them and they're paying off, the walls look great!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice. I remember the first job when we got tools, good investment:thumbsup:


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Oh I just bought a Columbia set a month ago. Pump 10 and 12 inch fat boy and an extendable handle foI'm the angle but I just use my Graco pump for the angles. Good set already have the corner rollers fr OK m Columbia with extendable Handel's they work well. Nice set I really like them. The design on the handles is a lot better then tape tech.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

I got some just over a year back I'm happy with em, got a few differences I like compared to others 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

